# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2014



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2014 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2014 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã quente e cheia de sol por aqui, apenas umas pequenas nuvens a sul. Mínima de 18,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2014 às 11:08)

Bons dias .

Já só falta 2 meses de verão....ainda falta tanta gente ,céu limpo e a brisa que tanto gosto sentir ,com 23.7ºC...muito bom para um dia de Agosto .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2014 às 12:47)

Nuvens baixas a chegar ,vai nos 25.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2014 às 15:11)

Boas ,tarde de verão total ,com uma temperatura normal ,com 26.7ºC e muito sol.


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2014 às 19:02)

Algumas nuvens e 22,8ºC por agora. Ao início da tarde ainda foram visíveis umas células bem desenvolvidas sobre as montanhas a norte, mas por aqui nada de especial se passou. A máxima de hoje ficou em 26,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2014 às 22:23)

Boas ,que noite está a ser para arejar a casa...boa brisa a correr por dentro de casa ,daqui a bocado tenho é que fechar a torneira do fresco da entrada em casa ,com 17.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 27.4ºC .


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2014 às 22:30)

Boa noite!

Foi mais fresco hoje do que nos dias anteriores aqui pelo Nordeste, e amanha deve vir a chuvinha. 

Por agora 16.2ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2014 às 22:48)

Por Lamego um dia nublado, apenas uma aberta ou outra 
Um dia mais fresco que os dias anteriores e com cara que quer chuviscar
Dados de hoje:

Máxima de 23ºC
Mínima de 16ºC
Atual de 16,8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Ago 2014 às 02:01)

Chuva fraca por aqui com 17.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2014 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Bragança começou há pouco a cair uma chuvinha moderada, que belo cheiro a terra molhada se faz sentir por aqui. 

Vamos ver quanto acumula por aqui, visto que o grosso da precipitação deve ficar pelo litoral.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2014 às 11:11)

Bons dias .

Hoje um dia cá dos meus ...hoje já foi um corridinha de 12km ,sem o gajo lá de cima a chamuscar...dia para andar na rua há vontade,mais dias destes faziam cá falta ,uns bons 20.9ºC...muito bom.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2014 às 11:40)

A chuva já lá vai e neste momento o Sol vai brilhando entre as nuvens aqui em Bragança, veremos se ainda temos direito a mais algum aguaceiro.

As minhas estações de referência não estão on-line.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2014 às 17:59)

Boas o dia está a ser suave na temperatura...muito bom ,choveu pelas 13h30...estava no centro da cidade no restaurante,num almoço de família,quando choveu durante alguns minutos puxado a vento ,com 25.4ºC e sol com nuvens,boa brisa a correr .


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2014 às 18:25)

Por Lamego dia de muitas nuvens, alguma frescura
Já caiu alguns chuviscos ou chuva fraca, por vezes o sol aparece...
A temperatura máxima foi de 22ºC
Mínima de 17,2ºC
Atual de 21ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Ago 2014 às 18:59)

Chuva forte, vento moderado, 21.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Ago 2014 às 19:02)

Também já choveu, pouco, no Sarzedo, mas agora brilha o sol, com uma temperatura de 22ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2014 às 19:30)

Acabou agora de cair aqui em Bragança um aguaceiro forte, ainda chove mas com menor intensidade. Ao longo da tarde temos tido alguns aguaceiros por aqui intercalados com períodos em que o Sol brilhou entre as nuvens.

Está fresco por aqui, a temperatura neste momento não chega aos 18ºC na estação da ESA-IPB, ficando-se 17.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Ago 2014 às 19:58)

Chuva moderada, 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2014 às 20:59)

Boas...bom fresco ,com 21.6ºC e brisa de NW.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 25.7ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Ago 2014 às 21:37)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de aguaceiros por vezes fortes. houve vento durante o dia. 
atualmente céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 18.8ºC

extremos: 16.1ºC minima \ 23.0ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2014 às 11:35)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de verão ...boa temperatura ,com 23.3ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Serrano (3 Ago 2014 às 12:11)

21ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2014 às 13:41)

Boas ...hoje dão 28.0ºC para a zona,vai nos 26.1ºC com sol e nuvens.


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2014 às 19:19)

Boas a todos,
Por Lamego o tempo teve hoje duas caras: de madrugada chuva fraca
de manhã muito nublado e fresco e de tarde boas abertas e agora quase o céu limpo...
Temperatura mínima de 14ºC
Maxima de 22,2ºC
Atual de 21ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2014 às 20:55)

O dia de ontem, por estas bandas, foi marcado por aguaceiros, alguns bem intensos.











Hoje, alguns pingos ainda, mas um dia bem mais solarengo.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2014 às 21:14)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de aguaceiros ate ao meio da tarde. com algum vento fraco

agora de volta a Santa Comba, onde está tudo calmo, céu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 19.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2014 às 21:30)

Boas,mais um dia de verão total passado...os próximos dias serão mais quentes,mas as noites vão ser mais frescas...ainda bem,com 20.2ºC e boa brisa a correr .

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 28.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2014 às 12:17)

Bons dias .

Pessoal do interior...anda tudo de férias !

Acabou-se o verão total ,esta semana já é para chamuscar ...já não gosto ,vai nos 26.7ºC e vento fraco,vim agora da rua o sol parece lume .


----------



## FRibeiro (4 Ago 2014 às 14:33)

Boas.
De férias por Castelo Branco. Finalmente um dia de céu limpo desde sexta feira. 
Finalmente que faz calor... Os calções podem sair da gaveta durante o dia, pois infelizmente à noite está fresco e ventoso!!
Caro colega albicastrense, também não é preciso exagerar com o calor, pois até 35ºC suporta-se bem e até é bom para a piscina. Ir para a piscina com 28ºC e vento é dinheiro desperdiçado.


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2014 às 16:00)

Boa tarde.

Tarde agradável de sol e 25,7ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2014 às 16:10)

FRibeiro disse:


> Boas.
> De férias por Castelo Branco. Finalmente um dia de céu limpo desde sexta feira.
> Finalmente que faz calor... Os calções podem sair da gaveta durante o dia, pois infelizmente à noite está fresco e ventoso!!
> Caro colega albicastrense, também não é preciso exagerar com o calor, pois até 35ºC suporta-se bem e até é bom para a piscina. Ir para a piscina com 28ºC e vento é dinheiro desperdiçado.



Boas férias FRibeiro...pela terra do calor ,a semana passada foi bem quente ,mas depressa as temperaturas vão subir nos próximos dias,já conheces a zona ,com 30.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2014 às 19:08)

Boas ...a brisa já vai correndo ,bem que sabe ao final da tarde ,com 27.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 31.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2014 às 21:27)

Boas,boa brisa de NW para arejar a casa ,com 21.3ºC...bem que sabe .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Ago 2014 às 21:52)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, com algum vento da parte da tarde, estão 18.5ºC

extremos:  13.5ºC minima  \  26.1ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2014 às 22:27)

Boas


por aqui o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado, quase limpo de tarde, com algum vento da parte da tarde, estão 17.5ºC

extremos: 14.5ºC minima \ 24.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2014 às 13:13)

Boas ...aqui pelo interior hoje vai ficar mais ,até ao meio da manhã ainda passou no teste ,mas agora o sol já chamusca com alguma intensidade ,com 30.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2014 às 14:49)

Boas ,a previsão é de 32.0ºC...já vai nos 32.5ºC,e vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2014 às 20:00)

Boas ,a brisa de NW...em força ,vai varrendo o ar ,com 27.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 34.1ºC .


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2014 às 20:44)

Boas
Por Lamego a máxima de hoje foi de 28ºC, com céu limpo
Mínima de 12,6ºC
Atual de 21ºC
Pressão a 1019 hpa
Humidade de 64%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2014 às 21:26)

Boas,boa brisa para arejar a casa ,com 23.6ºC...bem que sabe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2014 às 14:40)

Boas ,por aqui o verão total continua...já vai pelo mesmo caminho igual ao de ontem....mais uma dose de ,com 33.2ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2014 às 17:11)

Boas ...hoje a dose foi maior e mais prolongada ,ainda com 34.1ºC e o vento de WNW a aumentar ...mas ainda muito quente .


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2014 às 18:48)

Boas a todos,
por Lamego mais um dia de sol e algum calor
Dados: 
Mínima de 14ºC/ Máxima de 27,8ºC
Atual de 23ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2014 às 19:00)

Boas ...por aqui o vento de WNW,ainda agora é que começou a limpar a temperatura ,ainda nos 30.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 35.2ºC .


----------



## panda (6 Ago 2014 às 19:24)

Boas
Temperatura actual *29.3ºC*
Máxima de hoje *33.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2014 às 22:29)

Boas ...brisa a correr ,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2014 às 14:45)

Boas mais uma tarde de verão cheia de ar quente ...o sol a morder em força ,por casa tass bem ,lá fora marca 33.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2014 às 19:44)

Boas ...mais uma tarde de verão a bombear ar quente ,o vento de WNW...já vai varrendo o ar ,estava a ver que não ,com 29.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 34.6ºC .


----------



## keipha (7 Ago 2014 às 21:09)

Imagens do por do sol na torre em direcção à serra do Caramulo. Parecem veludo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2014 às 21:38)

Boa brisa a correr lá fora ...sabe bem ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2014 às 11:52)

Bons dias .

Até ao meio da manhã...ainda deu para andar ao ar livre ,agora sombra ,sol muito quente ,não dá ,com 27.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Ago 2014 às 12:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Até ao meio da manhã...ainda deu para andar ao ar livre ,agora sombra ,sol muito quente ,não dá ,com 27.8ºC e vento fraco.



Hoje está bom para andar de bicicleta! 

Quem quiser seguir a volta, hoje partiram do Sabugal com chegada a C. Branco à tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2014 às 12:41)

Paulo H disse:


> Hoje está bom para andar de bicicleta!
> 
> Quem quiser seguir a volta, hoje partiram do Sabugal com chegada a C. Branco à tarde.



Hoje os ciclistas até vão ter umas temperaturas mais baixas ,cerca das 17h...mais uma vez vão passar aqui há porta,e cá vou esperar por eles ,com 28.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2014 às 14:30)

Boas...verão por aqui está sempre garantido ,mais uma tarde de ar quente ,com 31.4ºC e muito sol quentinho .


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Ago 2014 às 14:32)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...verão por aqui está sempre garantido ,mais uma tarde de ar quente ,com 31.4ºC e muito sol quentinho .


os ciclistas é que vão sofrer na pele


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2014 às 16:13)

Boas,algumas nuvens a fazer sombra,a temperatura baixou um pouco,com 29.8ºC e vento de WNW...não está mau para os ciclistas ,vão chegando.


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2014 às 17:24)

Boas a todos,
Aqui por Lamego céu nublado, com boas abertas.
Temperatura mínima de 17,3ºC
Atual de 24,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2014 às 19:04)

Boas,com a passagem da volta nas duas vezes...aqui na minha zona,a temperatura estava na casa dos 30.0ºC e sol,com o vento moderado de NW...hoje não estava muito ,já a refrescar hoje mais cedo ,com 27.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 32.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2014 às 21:35)

Boas,boa brisa...bem que sabe ,com 22.7ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Ago 2014 às 00:07)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,boa brisa...bem que sabe ,com 22.7ºC.



Pelo Fundão a brisa torna a noite desagradável, sopra moderado o vento...


----------



## Serrano (9 Ago 2014 às 11:51)

Nebulosidade alta no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2014 às 15:06)

Boas ...mais um dia de verão,só que hoje...com algumas nuvens ,temperatura mais suave ,com 29.9ºC e algum vento de SWW.


----------



## joselamego (9 Ago 2014 às 17:11)

Viva,
Por Lamego dia com muitas nuvens e boas abertas
Temperatura máxima de 25ºC
Atual de 24ºC
Temperatura mínima de 17,6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Ago 2014 às 19:11)

Dia de verão pela Cova da Beira... 

Neste momento o sol brilha e estão 28ºC...
Tempo ideal para passeios na montanha e mergulhos num dos muitos rios da região e uma churrascada na casa do guarda de Alcongosta... sem esquecer uma escapadinha às aldeias históricas como Castelo Novo, Alpedrinha... 

Há quem vá para o Algarve, eu prefiro mil vezes isto!


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2014 às 19:51)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-7798.html#post437407


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2014 às 20:55)

Boas ,mais um dia de verão suave ...muito bom ,com 23.2ºC e boa brisa a correr.

Dados de hoje 18.1ºC / 30.5ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Ago 2014 às 23:19)

Mais uma vez o vento a estragar a noite... 

A temperatura ronda os 18ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2014 às 11:49)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de verão cheio de sol ...uma temperatura ainda amena ,o sol...esse é fatal ,com 26.6ºC .


----------



## Serrano (10 Ago 2014 às 12:04)

22.6ºC no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Ago 2014 às 12:07)

Muito sol e calor aqui em Castelo Novo, Serra da Gardunha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2014 às 15:00)

Boas ,tarde de sol e com 30.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2014 às 16:01)

Boas! 

Céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação, está um dia fresco por aqui, estão apenas 23.5ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2014 às 18:51)

Boas,tarde cheio de sol...mais um dia de verão passado normal ,com 28.4ºC e com brisa de NW.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 31.0ºC .


----------



## joselamego (10 Ago 2014 às 20:49)

Por Lamego manhã com céu com algumas nuvens, durante o dia foi ficando parcialmente nublado mas com abertas da parte da tarde, com tempo algo fresco.
Dados: Máxima de 25ºC
Mínima de 14,4ºC
Atual de 19ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2014 às 21:52)

Boa brisa a correr...que bom ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Ago 2014 às 21:59)

Hoje a lua está superlinda, toda luminosa!
Temperatura atual de 19ºC
Vento de NW e humidade relativa de 82%


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Ago 2014 às 01:03)

Céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas. Pela primeira vez acho que não desejo o mau tempo pelo menos nos próximos dois dias. Com o mau tempo(ou pelo menos as nuvens) aqui no interior norte centro irá impossibilitar-me o acompanhamento da chuva de meteoros Perseidas.
Entretanto sigo com 20.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Ago 2014 às 03:06)

Céu muito nublado, 20ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2014 às 05:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas. Pela primeira vez acho que não desejo o mau tempo pelo menos nos próximos dois dias. Com o mau tempo(ou pelo menos as nuvens) aqui no interior norte centro irá impossibilitar-me o acompanhamento da chuva de meteoros Perseidas.
> Entretanto sigo com 20.0ºC.



É verdade, aqui por Carcavelos/Sintra espero conseguir algumas abertas (mas a previsão não é favorável), o ano passado andei à procura em Sintra mas acabei em Cascais, muita poluição luminosa mas ainda apanhei alguns.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Ago 2014 às 12:46)

Eu assisti ao espectáculo no alto da Serra da Gardunha, no Cabeço do Galo... Lua sem dúvida espectacular... Pena o muito vento que se fazia sentir... Casacos e camisolas em pleno Agosto. 

Perseidas não consegui ver... havia algo de nebulosidade no topo da serra, por estes lados chamam-lhe "travessia"... muito frequente na Estrela.

Vou tentar colocar aqui fotos quando possível.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2014 às 15:20)

Boas ,hoje dão 33.0ºC ...já vai nos 32.4ºC ,hoje já queima .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2014 às 16:03)

Com 33.0ºC ...hoje o vento de NW,ainda só está ligado para o ar quente ...ver se liga para o ar fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2014 às 18:23)

Boas,muito sol e com o vento de NW...já ligado para o ar fresco ,muito melhor ,com 31.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## joselamego (11 Ago 2014 às 18:56)

Por Lamego dia de céu limpo
Máxima de 26ºC
Atual de 24ºC
Mínima de 16,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2014 às 21:53)

Boas,as noites continuam boas para arejar a casa ,até se dorme melhor com esta frescura natural ,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2014 às 08:16)

Bons dias .

Muito sol e vento fraco,com 20.6ºC...por agora .


----------



## Z13 (12 Ago 2014 às 09:55)

Céu limpo por Bragança (por enquanto) e *20,2ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de 14ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2014 às 12:58)

Boas ,o vento de W já presente e moderado ,29.9ºC e o sol a incomodar .


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2014 às 13:59)

Serrano disse:


> Também já choveu, pouco, no Sarzedo, mas agora brilha o sol, com uma temperatura de 22ºC.



Ainda há neve no topo da Serra da Estrela?

Na webcam que está na Torre, não vi nada, mas não sei se haverá ainda algum lençol perdido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2014 às 14:33)

Boas ...a torneira do ar fresco...dos lados de WNW ,já a trabalhar bem...bombear ar mais fresco ,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2014 às 14:48)

Dia parcialmente nublado por Lamego
Mínima de 14,9ºC
Atual de 23,3ºC
Tem estado algum vento


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2014 às 15:02)

Z13 disse:


> Céu limpo por Bragança (por enquanto) e *20,2ºC*
> 
> A mínima desta manhã foi de 14ºC



Neste momento já está muito nublado, o vento também se vai fazendo sentir estão 22.4ºC segundo a estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2014 às 17:40)

Céu encoberto e temperaturas baixas para a época em Bragança, parece que vem lá chuva. Será? A chuva já está a afectar as regiões do Litoral Norte, veremos se chagam cá alguns restos. 

A estação da ESA-IPB marca apenas 20.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2014 às 18:44)

Por Lamego céu muito nublado, começam a cair os primeiros chuviscos
Humidade relativa de 74%
Temperatura máxima de 23ºC
Atual de 20,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2014 às 19:05)

Boas ,mais uma tarde de verão cheio de sol ,hoje já corre bom fresco ,também que sabe ao final da tarde ,com 26.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.2ºC / 30.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2014 às 22:03)

Boa brisa a correr ...com 22.2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Ago 2014 às 22:36)

Diferença abismal entre a Cova Da Beira onde estive estes dias e Chaves onde me encontro...

O dia foi de viagem e de contrastes... Muito sol até à Guarda... Em Celorico o cenário mudou drásticamente... muitas núvens, chuviscos e frio até... Chuva consistente no Montemuro, Alvão e à chegada em Chaves... e que chuvada...


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2014 às 22:56)

Boas!

Neste inicio de noite já tivemos alguma chuva fraca aqui em Bragança, mas de momento já não chove.


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2014 às 23:06)

Boas,
Aqui por Lamego chuva fraca, com vento de NW
Humidade relativa de 87%
Temperatura atual de 18,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2014 às 08:31)

Bons dias .

Muito sol ....ainda nos 18.8ºC...muito bom,por agora .


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2014 às 11:39)

Por Lamego céu parcialmente nublado, manhã fresca com uma mínima de 12,6ºC
Temperatura atual de 19ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2014 às 13:07)

Boas ,muito sol ...dia de verão exemplar ,com 25.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2014 às 15:09)

Boas ...tudo calmo ,com 27.4ºC e o vento mais calmo.


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2014 às 15:11)

Boas,
Por Lamego céu com poucas nuvens, temperatura atual de 21,6ºC
Humidade relativa de 42%
Vento de Norte
Pressão atmosférica de 1017
--------------------------------------------

Dados da estação Auriol


----------



## Mjhb (13 Ago 2014 às 16:36)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, hoje tem estado um dia muito agradável, com tempo fresco e algo ventoso pela manhã, e a quecer um pouco agora à tarde, sempre co malgum vento a acompanhar; e muito, muito sol. Prefiro assim que aqueles dias infernais em que uma pessoa nem mergulhada em gelo está bem... 

Atuais 24,8ºC e 42%HR, com 6,1km/h de intensidade média de vento (quadrante W). Esta tarde tive já uma rajada de 24,5km/h de N, às 15h16.

________________________________-
Em princípio, a estação estará online toda esta tarde, estou a testar o RS ao sol (o anemómetro não está completamente desimpedido no quadrante S). Quem quiser acompanhar e comentar, pode seguir no wunderground ou em *MeteoViseu*


----------



## Mjhb (13 Ago 2014 às 18:13)

Continua o céu praticamente limpo, apenas com alguns cirrus muito ténues em alguns pontos. O vento mantém-se fraco a kmoderado, mas constante, essencialmente dos quadrante W e N.

Atuais 22,5ºC e 47%HR, com 11,2km/h W.


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2014 às 19:33)

Boas,
Aqui em Lamego continua o céu quase limpo, apenas uma nuvem ou outra perdida
Esteve um dia até que posso considerar fresco para verão.
Humidade relativa de 48%
Vento de NW
A temperatura máxima foi de 23ºC
Neste momento estão 21,1ºC
Pressão atmosférica de 1018

Dados da minha estação Auriol
--------------------------------------------

Dados da estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2014 às 19:41)

Boas,tarde de sol ..hoje a temperatura máxima portou-se bem ,os próximos dias volta a disparar o ,com 24.6ºC e algum vento de NWN.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2014 às 20:53)

Por Lamego a temperatura está em descida, já nos 17,8ºC
Humidade relativa de 68%
Vento de NW
Pressão atmosférica de 1019
2,2 km/h W.


----------



## panda (14 Ago 2014 às 01:04)

Bem fresquinho por aqui com *16ºC* e *62%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2014 às 10:17)

Bons dias .

A partir de hoje...mais uns dias de ,parece não vir tão forte,como parecia alguns dias a atrás...mas vir vêm ...por enquanto ainda vai tudo calmo ,com 23.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2014 às 15:04)

Boas,muito sol e mais uma tarde de verão...a temperatura lá fora ainda amiga ,com 30.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Ago 2014 às 15:21)

Dia de sol mas o calor continua ausente, neste momento o termómetro marca 23ºC.


----------



## joselamego (14 Ago 2014 às 15:59)

Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 24,4ºC, com céu limpo
A mínima foi de 11,9ºC
Vento de NW
Pressão atmosférica de 1019
29% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2014 às 16:58)

Muito sol e vai nos 31.7ºC,vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2014 às 18:05)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui, o céu está limpo, com um sol já bem à maneira dum dia de verão... O vento tem estado fraco a moderado, mas mais calmo que no dia de ontem.

Atuais 25,8ºC e 41%HR, com 6,1km/h de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2014 às 18:20)

Boas,por aqui ainda está na hora perigosa...hoje sem brisa,com 31.9ºC .


----------



## joselamego (14 Ago 2014 às 19:31)

Por Lamego céu limpo e muito sol
Temperatura atual de 23,1ºC
Máxima de 25,5ºC
Vento de N
Pressão Atmosférica de 1019
42% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2014 às 20:48)

Boas,ambiente bem melhor que o de tarde ,com 26.1ºC e o vento mudou para N.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 32.2ºC .


----------



## joselamego (14 Ago 2014 às 21:37)

Por Lamego boa brisa a correr
Temperatura atual de 19,8ºC
Máxima de 25,5ºC
Vento de N
Pressão Atmosférica de 1019
59% de HR
-------------------------------------------

Dados da estação metereológica Auriol


----------



## xtremebierzo (14 Ago 2014 às 23:07)

Boas¡¡

*Mínima 4.5ºC*

*Máxima 23ºC*

Seguimos con noites frescas

De feito na rede de estacions pluviometricas que hay po los rios en dous pueblos cercanos ás mínima foron de

Boeza 832 Msnm *2.8ºC*

Almagarinos 910msnm *1.8ºC*

Quizas algún registre xeada esta noite, que parece ainda más fresca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2014 às 11:11)

Bons dias .

Hoje e os próximos dias...serão dias de  a chamuscar ,já vai lançada ,com 28.0ºC...a uma hora destas .


----------



## Serrano (15 Ago 2014 às 11:13)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 21.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 11:34)

Olá Bom dia 
aqui na cidade estão neste momento 20,2ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
A máxima prevista é de 28ºC
Sente-se hoje um pouco mais de calor em relação a ontem. O fim semana será quente, apenas a partir de terça está prevista nova descida das temperaturas...
O céu está azul e um sol luminoso
50% de HR
Pressão atmosférica de 1020

--------------------------------------------

Dados da estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2014 às 12:27)

Por aqui já chegou ao 30.0ºC ..não custou nada ,não falha...e já vão 26 dias sem pinga,já merecia por aqui umas pingas,já não há trovoadas em Agosto como antigamente ,já é coisa do passado .


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 13:43)

Aqui por Lamego estão 25ºC
Vamos lá ver se a máxima prevista de 28ºC vai ser superada....
Vento de NO
Pressão a 1020
Humidade relativa de 28%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2014 às 13:48)

Boas,ar quente e seco  ...é o que abunda por aqui a mais ,com 31.6ºC e já estou proibido de andar na rua ...nem pensar,não fiz mal a ninguém para o aturar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2014 às 15:37)

Boas ...já fumega la fora ...abrasador o sol ,com 33.0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 18:28)

Em Lamego a máxima foi de 27,3ºC
Atual de 25,3ºC
Vento de N
30% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2014 às 18:41)

Boas,o vento de NWN ..já vai varrendo o ar ..é sempre bem vindo ,com 31.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 34.0ºC  .


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 18:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,o vento de NWN ..já vai varrendo o ar ..é sempre bem vindo ,com 31.2ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 34.0ºC  .










Aí em Castelo Branco o verão é escaldante, eu sei porque já estive aí na cidade...
Aqui por Lamego os invernos são frios e verões quentes mas menos calorentos

Temperatura atual de 25,1ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Máxima de 27,3ºC
Vento de N
Pressão atmosférica de 1019
-------------------------------------------------

Estação metereológica Auriol


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2014 às 20:02)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui, o dia foi basicamente um bom dia de verão, sem grandes abusos decalor, muito sol, tempo fresco pela manhã, e uma brisa praticamente cosnatnte para amenizar o ambiente. Perfeito!

Atuais 24,6ºC e 51%HR, com 5,0KM/h de NW.
Máxima de 29,0ºC e mínima de 11,2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 20:46)

Temperatura atual de 20,0ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Máxima de 27,3ºC
Vento de NW
Pressão atmosférica de 1018
56% de HR
-------------------------------------------------

Estação metereológica Auriol


----------



## Invicta1979 (15 Ago 2014 às 21:30)

joselamego disse:


> Temperatura atual de 20,0ºC
> Mínima de 14ºC
> Máxima de 27,3ºC
> Vento de NW
> ...



A temperatura desceu muito rapidamente desde que saí daí às seis e tal da tarde, quando deviam estar uns 26-27 graus (marcava o carro em andamento),  embora o ventinho que corria dava ideia daqueles dias de final de Verão/princípio de Outono que são ainda quentes mas cada vez mais curtos e nos quais o arrefecimento acontece mais cedo e mais depressa!Obviamente que não é isso que vai acontecer tendo em conta as previsões de muito calor para os próximos dias, mas que este final de tarde por aí transmitiu um pouco essa ideia algo "outonal", lá isso é verdade, pois ficou bastante aquém dos dias de calor pesado e sufocante característicos do Verão em Lamego, em que muitas vezes até é ao final da tarde que se sente mais calor como tantas e tantas vezes aconteceu quando estou por aí!


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 21:38)

Invicta1979 disse:


> A temperatura desceu muito rapidamente desde que saí daí às seis e tal da tarde, quando deviam estar uns 26-27 graus (marcava o carro em andamento),  embora o ventinho que corria dava ideia daqueles dias de final de Verão/princípio de Outono que são ainda quentes mas cada vez mais curtos e nos quais o arrefecimento acontece mais cedo e mais depressa!Obviamente que não é isso que vai acontecer tendo em conta as previsões de muito calor para os próximos dias, mas que este final de tarde por aí transmitiu um pouco essa ideia algo "outonal", lá isso é verdade, pois ficou bastante aquém dos dias de calor pesado e sufocante característicos do Verão em Lamego, em que muitas vezes até é ao final da tarde que se sente mais calor como tantas e tantas vezes aconteceu quando estou por aí!






É verdade já tive dias muito mais quentes aqui em Lamego, este verão a máxima que tive até hoje foi de 34ºC
Mais quente do que aqui só mesmo a Régua, como deve saber....

Amanhã a máxima prevista é entre os 29/ 30ºC
Neste momento a temperatura é de 19,8ºC
Vento de NW
Pressão a 1018
Humidade relativa de 59%


----------



## Invicta1979 (15 Ago 2014 às 22:14)

joselamego disse:


> É verdade já tive dias muito mais quentes aqui em Lamego, este verão a máxima que tive até hoje foi de 34ºC
> Mais quente do que aqui só mesmo a Régua, como deve saber....
> 
> Amanhã a máxima prevista é entre os 29/ 30ºC
> ...



Sim, sei isso perfeitamente, há quase 35 anos que vou aí (desde que nasci), já fiz essa viagem mais de uma centena de vezes (sem exagerar!), embora vá menos vezes do que gostaria nos últimos anos por várias razões, e sobretudo no Inverno, a viagem é mais perigosa por causa da chuva ou do gelo/geada em certas zonas e ocasionalmente neve!

A Régua é de facto um forno no Verão, até pela baixa altitude a que se encontra, apesar de não ser das zonas mais encaixadas do Vale do Douro, mas já passei várias vezes por lá com 40 graus e até mais!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2014 às 22:22)

Boas ...ambiente na rua bem melhor ,com 22.7ºC...amanhã há mais .


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 22:31)

Invicta1979 disse:


> Sim, sei isso perfeitamente, há quase 35 anos que vou aí (desde que nasci), já fiz essa viagem mais de uma centena de vezes (sem exagerar!), embora vá menos vezes do que gostaria nos últimos anos por várias razões, e sobretudo no Inverno, a viagem é mais perigosa por causa da chuva ou do gelo/geada em certas zonas e ocasionalmente neve!
> 
> A Régua é de facto um forno no Verão, até pela baixa altitude a que se encontra, apesar de não ser das zonas mais encaixadas do Vale do Douro, mas já passei várias vezes por lá com 40 graus e até mais!







Em média a Régua tem temperaturas cerca de 4 graus a mais do que Lamego.
Sim, já apanhei 40 graus na Régua e até mais .
Aqui em Lamego, em 11 anos que vivo, a máxima que observei foi de 38ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 22:32)

Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 19,0ºC
Corre boa brisa na rua.
 Vento de NW
61% de HR


----------



## Invicta1979 (15 Ago 2014 às 23:02)

joselamego disse:


> Em média a Régua tem temperaturas cerca de 4 graus a mais do que Lamego.
> Sim, já apanhei 40 graus na Régua e até mais .
> Aqui em Lamego, em 11 anos que vivo, a máxima que observei foi de 38ºC



A diferença não é assim tão grande, é de 2-3 graus, mas no Inverno essa diferença é muitas vezes menor e pode nem existir por causa das inversões térmicas e do nevoeiro que se forma no Vale do Douro em certos dias de Inverno.Para te dar um exemplo do que pode acontecer em alguns dias de Inverno, há uns anos fui aí em Janeiro por causa do aniversário da minha avó, e passei na Régua por volta do meio dia com nevoeiro e cerca de 4 graus de temperatura e em Lamego estava o céu limpo e cerca de 10 graus (aliás o tempo estava tão bom que fomos almoçar ao restaurante Turiserra na Serra das Meadas!), por isso as coisas não são assim tão lineares!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2014 às 23:36)

Boa noite!

Por Viseu, o céu mantém praticamente limpo, o vento parou há umas boas duas horas, e desde então a temperatura tem vindo a descer consistentemente. 

Atuais 15,0ºC e 88%HR.

Até amanhã!


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2014 às 00:47)

Invicta1979 disse:


> A diferença não é assim tão grande, é de 2-3 graus, mas no Inverno essa diferença é muitas vezes menor e pode nem existir por causa das inversões térmicas e do nevoeiro que se forma no Vale do Douro em certos dias de Inverno.Para te dar um exemplo do que pode acontecer em alguns dias de Inverno, há uns anos fui aí em Janeiro por causa do aniversário da minha avó, e passei na Régua por volta do meio dia com nevoeiro e cerca de 4 graus de temperatura e em Lamego estava o céu limpo e cerca de 10 graus (aliás o tempo estava tão bom que fomos almoçar ao restaurante Turiserra na Serra das Meadas!), por isso as coisas não são assim tão lineares!






Eu digo em média, porque sempe que saio de Lamego e passo na Régua a temperatura na Régua é mais 4 graus
já me aconteceu de ter 10 graus na Régua e 5 em Lamego e no inverno cair neve em Lamego com 0 graus e na Régua 4 positivos
como vês acontece
Agora o nevoeiro afeta é mais a  Régua e nesses dias está mais fresco na Régua do que em Lamego, mas sem ser nevoeiro aqui em Lamego é mais fresco do que a Régua, até pela altitude como sabes que a Régua é mais baixa que Lamego


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2014 às 00:50)

Noite de céu limpo e fresca
Temperatura de 16,5ºC
Vento de N
Pressão atmosférica de 1020
68% de HR


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2014 às 10:15)

Bom dia
Manhã de céu azul por Lamego
Temperatura mínima de 14,2ºC
Vento de NE
Pressão atmosférica de 1023
55% de HR

Temperatura atual de 17,4ºC

A máxima prevista varia entre os 28/29ºC

----------------------------------------------------


Dados da estação Auriol


----------



## Invicta1979 (16 Ago 2014 às 10:37)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Manhã de céu azul por Lamego
> Temperatura mínima de 14,2ºC
> Vento de NE
> ...



Bom Dia,

Parece que vai ser um dia quase igual ao de ontem por aí, ameno para Verão e fresco ainda a esta hora!


----------



## Serrano (16 Ago 2014 às 11:53)

21.9ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2014 às 12:41)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, temos mais um belo dia deverão, nem muito quente, nem fresco de mais! 
Pela manhã, o tempo estava fresco com bastante fresco (registei uma rajada de 31,5km/h de ENE). Agora, está a ficar um ambiente mais quente, o vento abrandou bastante, mas mantém-se cointante e a refrescar o ambiente, e muito, muito sol.

Atuais 27,9ºC e 38%HR, com 1,1km/h de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2014 às 15:40)

Boas ...a manhã foi passada em banhos ,soube bem os bons momentos de frescura ,o meu meu inimigo numero um ...pelas 12h30m toca fugir ,já estava a fritar ,lá fora 33.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (16 Ago 2014 às 16:46)

Bragança: Céu limpo, vento fraco e *29,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2014 às 17:01)

Hora perigosa ...com 34.6ºC  e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2014 às 18:52)

Boas ...por aqui o ambiente ainda continua perigoso ,vento quente e fraco ,com 33.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 34.7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2014 às 19:05)

Boas a todos
Por Lamego céu limpo e algum calor
A máxima foi de 27,9ºC, segundo a minha estação da Auriol
Pressão a 1018
26% de HR
Vento de O
Neste momento estão 27,2ºC


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2014 às 20:41)

Por Lamego neste momento 23,6ºC
Vento variavel 
Pressão a 1017
27% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2014 às 20:59)

Boas ...por aqui dura e vai durar ...nada se mexe ,com 29.7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2014 às 21:23)

Aqui por Lamego neste momento temperatura de 21,4ºC
Vento variável
28% de HR


----------



## joselamego (17 Ago 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia a todos

Por Lamego céu limpo e espera-se um dia quente
A máxima prevista é de 32ºC
Pressão a 1019
48% de HR
Vento variavel
Neste momento estão 15,5ºC
A mínima foi de 15,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Ago 2014 às 10:42)

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, tive hoje uma mínima de *6,5ºC* no fundo de vila.

Temperatura que foi substancialmente mais alta no cimo de vila, e mais baixa junto ao rio.

Agora a temperatura já vai nos 19,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2014 às 10:43)

Bons dias .

Primeira noite tropical do mês de agosto ...em agosto de 2013...até há presente data...já levava seis noites tropicais ...hoje é mesmo para chatear ,vai nos 27.3ºC e já fugi para a sombra de casa ,não fiz mal a ninguém .


----------



## Serrano (17 Ago 2014 às 11:18)

Isto está a aquecer... 23.4ºC no Sarzedo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2014 às 11:54)

A máxima está prevista de 35ºC ...já chegou aos 30.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2014 às 15:01)

Boas ....como se previa,já vai com uma boa arrancada a temperatura ...vento fraco e nem os passarinhos se ouvem cantar ,tal é a brasa ,com 34.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2014 às 17:05)

Hora perigosa ...nada se mexe ,com 35.6ºC,bom bafo lá fora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2014 às 20:23)

Boas ...dia mais quente do mês ,foi bravo ,lá fora ainda tudo escalda ,sem vento e só ar quente ,com 32.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.9ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## joselamego (17 Ago 2014 às 22:08)

Por Lamego um dia quente
A máxima foi de 31, 2ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Atual de 23,3ºC
Vento de SO
Pressão atmosférica de 1011
25% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2014 às 22:24)

Boas ...por aqui ainda só ar quente,mais uma noite tropical ...já só espero levar com ar quente,mais 24h...amanhã por esta hora,espero ter já ar mais fresco ,com 28.0ºC e de ACs ligados .


----------



## panda (17 Ago 2014 às 22:52)

Boas
Temperatura actual *25.1ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.7ºC* / *34.8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (18 Ago 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia,
por Bragança o dia acordou com algumas nuvens e uma mínima bastante mais alta que as anteriores (13,4ºC).
Por agora, o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens e registo *18,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2014 às 10:00)

Bons dias
Por Lamego a noite foi mais quente do que em dias anteriores
Mínima de 18ºC
Esta hora estão algumas nuvens e algum sol já forte
Temperatura atual de 25,1ºC
A máxima prevista varia entre os 30/31ºC
Pressão atmosférica de 1010
Vento de E
34% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2014 às 12:52)

Boas ...mais uma noite tropical ,espero que seja a última por muitas noites ,hoje o sol está doentio ...não se pode com ele ,nem se consegue respirar ,com 31.9ºC e só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2014 às 14:54)

Boas ...a mínima da noite passada foi 23.6ºC ,por aqui,depois de uma manhã abafada ,neste momento o ambiente já começou a mudar ....já chega 60h de inferno  só a levar com ar quente,o vento vai ficando moderado de SWW,já dá para respirar melhor na rua ,a temperatura ainda vai alta,com 33.5ºC e espero mais para o meio da tarde a brisa de NW em força .


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2014 às 19:06)

Boas
Por Lamego já se sente a descida de temperatura, começa a descer aos poucos
Atual de 26,7ºC
Máxima de 31,1ºC
Minima de 18ºC
Vento a mudar para NW
Começa a vir mais vento o que é sinal de boa brisa lá para a noite
Pressão atmosférica a 1009
30% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2014 às 19:22)

Boas ...a brisa de NW já começou a fazer efeito ,finalmente livre do ar quente ,nos próximos dias não deve incomodar muito ,com 29.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.6ºC / 34.2ºC  .


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2014 às 19:23)

Em Signo-Samo, Pampilhosa da Serra:
Máxima de 32,2ºC
Mínima de 21,4ºC.

Edit: 23:55: A mínima baixou para 16,4ºC.

Dados do Duarte Sousa.


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2014 às 20:36)

Por Lamego já há boa brisa
temperatura atual de 23,9ºC
Vento de NW
33% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2014 às 21:36)

Boas...finalmente alguma frescura natural ,brisa de WNW...não muito forte ,com 25.1ºC e daqui algum tempo arejar a casa .


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2014 às 22:04)

Por Lamego neste momento temperatura de 20,9ºC
Vento de O
38% de HR
corre boa brisa


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2014 às 23:04)

Neste momento 18,5ºC
Vento de O
41% de HR


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2014 às 01:28)

Neste momento temperatura de 15,5ºC
Mais fresco do que ontem
está bom!
Vento variavel
Humidade relativa de 55%


----------



## Mjhb (19 Ago 2014 às 11:24)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu, esta foi uma manhã que começou algo fresca e bem húmida, com nevoeiro considerável até cerca das 10h30. Desde então, o céu está praticamente limpo, o sol brilha já bem alto e quente, mas o ambiente mantém-se bem agradável.
O vento está praticamente parado, apenas vai correndo uma brisa leve, em especial do quadrante E/NE.

Atuais 23,9ºC e 71%HR, com 1,1km/h de SE.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Ago 2014 às 13:21)

Bons dias.

Uma manhã fresca por aqui, com alguma neblina ao longe (hoje por volta das 10:30 só se via o vulto da Serra da Gardunha, no meio da neblina).

Por agora, vento fraco e o sol já a apertar... com força.


----------



## rubenpires93 (19 Ago 2014 às 13:35)

De facto uma manhã fresca bem agradável com a mínima da madrugada de 12,8ºC. Quando me levantei de madrugada cerca das 5h estava muito nevoeiro com muita humidade HR 100% muito bom 

Por agora céu maioritariamente limpo com 28ºC, vento algo variável rodando principalmente dos quadrantes sul e oeste.


----------



## Z13 (19 Ago 2014 às 15:20)

Por Bragança a mínima foi de *10,4ºC*. Neste momento vai aquecendo com *30,1ºC*. 
Céu limpo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2014 às 16:46)

Boa tarde .

Hoje já deu para andar na rua até mais tarde ,voltamos aos dias de verão ,como disse os meus vizinhos,nevoeiro e nublado e finalmente uma manhã fresca ,muito sol e vento moderado de SWW,com 31.2ºC.

A mínima de ontem...ficou-se pelos 20.2ºC pelas 23h56m,ainda ficou-se como temperatura tropical do dia .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2014 às 19:04)

Boas ,tarde de sol e mais um dia de verão ,vento de WNW...esta é amiga ,com 29.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 31.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2014 às 21:12)

Boas,a brisa de WNW continua...mais fraca ,com 23.6ºC,não está mau .


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2014 às 00:10)

Aldeia de Signo-Samo, Pampilhosa da Serra, reportado pelo Duarte Sousa (19/08/2014):
Máxima de 29,8ºC.
Mínima de 14,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2014 às 10:00)

Bons dias .

Já lá vão trinta e um dias sem pinga ...isto é que vai uma seca ,mais um dia de verão com muito sol,com 23.7ºC...por enquanto .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2014 às 13:11)

Boas ,sol e tempo seco ...nunca mais chove ,vai aquecendo ,com 29.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2014 às 14:52)

Boas ...muito sol e o ambiente em aquecimento,sol muito quente ,o vento a mudar para WNW...mas ainda com fraco efeito no ambiente,com 31.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (20 Ago 2014 às 16:06)

Boa tarde, por Bragança céu limpo e *27,8ºC*. Desde as 12h00 que o vento aumentou e fica bem agradável!!! 

A mínima desta manhã foi de *10,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2014 às 19:06)

Boas...ainda muito sol e a brisa já ligada ,com 29.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 31.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2014 às 21:53)

Boas...boa brisa hoje para arejar a casa ,com 23.1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2014 às 22:35)

Aldeia de Signo-Samo, Pampilhosa da Serra, reportado pelo Duarte Sousa (20/08/2014):
Mínima de 12,9ºC.
Máxima de 28,4ºC.

Foi observado um halo solar, um sundog e nuvens lenticulares.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2014 às 00:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aldeia de Signo-Samo, Pampilhosa da Serra, reportado pelo Duarte Sousa (20/08/2014):
> Mínima de 12,9ºC.
> Máxima de 28,4ºC.
> 
> Foi observado um halo solar, um sundog e nuvens lenticulares.



Observa-se na imagem de satélite a entrada de nuvens altas de oeste. A que horas foram feitas as observações? O fluxo acima dos 500 hPa está relativamente intenso efectivamente. Não se arranja uma foto, mesmo de telemóvel?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2014 às 12:54)

Bons dias .

Pelas oito da manhã...já andava a empurrar a máquina de cortar a relva ,a minha borracheira hoje levou uma sova no corte e o resto do jardim,limpeza a fundo,era só folhas secas ,aproveitando alguma frescura da manhã ,céu limpo e o sol bastante ,com 28.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2014 às 15:37)

Boas ,muito sol e o vento a ficar moderado de SWW...hoje dão 30.0ºC na previsão ,de momento com 29.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (21 Ago 2014 às 16:53)

Por Bragança céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e *27,4ºC*.

Vento fraco, embora constante, e uma mínima de 11,4ºC durante a madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2014 às 20:40)

Boas ,mais um dia verão total passado...nuvens altas no horizonte ,final tarde cheia de brisa de NW ,com 22.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 30.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2014 às 22:09)

Mais uma boa noite para arejar a casa ,lá fora estão 20.8ºC...bem que sabe este fresco natural .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de verão total ...muito bom com uma boa temperatura ,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2014 às 12:42)

Boas ,céu limpo e uma temperatura de verão agradável ,com 27.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2014 às 15:28)

Boas ,mais uma tarde de verão total com muito sol e hoje a brisa de NW ao serviço ,com 29.8ºC...estes dias de verão total...já têm os dias contados .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2014 às 19:02)

Boas ,tarde de sol com a brisa de NW sempre ligada...assim é bom ,nem custa passar o verão ,aqui pelo interior ,com 26.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 30.3ºC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Ago 2014 às 19:35)

StormRic disse:


> Observa-se na imagem de satélite a entrada de nuvens altas de oeste. A que horas foram feitas as observações? O fluxo acima dos 500 hPa está relativamente intenso efectivamente. Não se arranja uma foto, mesmo de telemóvel?



O halo solar observei-o pelas 11h. Os restantes fenómenos foram pelo pôr-do-Sol.

Apenas tenho registos de algumas lenticulares, assim que puder posto aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2014 às 22:09)

Boas,a brisa de NW continua ligada,com 20.8ºC...bem que sabe este fresco natural .


----------



## AnDré (23 Ago 2014 às 00:50)

Sanábria, ontem.

Temperaturas de verão, mas com vestígios ainda de inverno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2014 às 10:13)

Bons dias .

Muito sol e o ambiente na rua já a querer aquecer ,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (23 Ago 2014 às 11:45)

22.4ºC no Sarzedo, com um céu totalmente azul...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2014 às 15:46)

Boas ...por aqui,mesmo que não queira está sempre garantido ,com 31.7ºC  e sol está bom para estornicar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2014 às 16:58)

Algumas nuvens aparecer ,o vento já vai virando para WNW ,mas ainda só está ligado para o ar  quente ,com 32.3ºC .


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2014 às 18:05)

Boas a todos,
estive 5 dias ausente do fórum por motivos de férias na praia.
Estive na praia da Barra, em Aveiro.
A temperatura máxima foi sempre entre os 22/24 graus e a mínima de 15/16ºC

-------------------------

Por Lamego, local onde resido, estão neste momento 25,9ºC
A máxima foi de 27,3ºC
Mínima de 13ºC

Vento de NO
Pressão atmosférica a 1016
37% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2014 às 18:33)

Boas,nuvens altas ,vento ainda de SWW e a ficar mais agitado ,com 30.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 32.5ºC .


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2014 às 21:19)

Neste momento por Lamego temperatura de 20,5ºC
Vento de SW
Pressão a 1019
55% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2014 às 21:37)

Boas,brisa de NW...hoje mais fraca ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2014 às 00:45)

Por Lamego céu limpo e noite fresca
neste momento temperatura de 15,5ºC
Vento de NNW
Pressão a 1019
64% de HR
Para domingo a previsão da temperatura é entre os 29/30ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2014 às 10:17)

Bons dias .

Tudo calmo ...sem vento ....hoje promete ...já vai nos 25.6ºC...por enquanto .


----------



## Serrano (24 Ago 2014 às 11:09)

22.7ºC no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## panda (24 Ago 2014 às 15:18)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *32.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2014 às 15:40)

Boas ...como se esperava para o interior ,com 32.2ºC e vento de SWW...e só ar seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2014 às 16:38)

De momento...33.7ºC ,vento fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2014 às 19:09)

Boas ...por aqui ainda queima ,com 31.5ºC e a brisa ainda fraca .

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 33.7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2014 às 21:25)

Boas
Por Lamego a temperatura máxima foi de 29,9ºC
Mínima de 15ºC
Vento de N
Pressão a 1019
43% de HR

Neste momento estão 21ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2014 às 22:24)

Boas,brisa de NW...com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2014 às 08:12)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco...ainda com 17.8ºC....hoje promete mais um dia de verão com muito  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2014 às 11:23)

Boas ...aberração de não se poder andar na rua ,o gajo vêm perigoso hoje ...nunca mais chove ,já lá vão 36 dias de seca,está tudo a meter dó ,sequinho ,com 28.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2014 às 12:37)

Hoje dão 35.0ºC na previsão ...continua a subir ,com 30.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2014 às 18:10)

Boas ...chegada em força ...fogos há vista ,grandes colunas de fumo a norte e a sul daqui,já arde em força ,ainda só ar quente ,com 33.7ºC  .

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 35.3ºC .


----------



## panda (25 Ago 2014 às 19:19)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *30.6ºC*
Vento fraco e muito fumo ao longe 

Dados de hoje *17.3ºC* / *35.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2014 às 19:23)

O fumo do fogo da pampilhosa já aqui chegou empurrado pelo vento de NW,já fazem sombra...o sol ficou avermelhado ,a sul continua arder bem ,com 30.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2014 às 20:13)

Por aqui ficou tudo cheio de fumo  com cinza a cair,a brisa continua forte,com 27.3ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Ago 2014 às 20:34)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O fumo do fogo da pampilhosa já aqui chegou empurrado pelo vento de NW,já fazem sombra...o sol ficou avermelhado ,a sul continua arder bem ,com 30.3ºC.



O cheiro a queimado é intenso aqui na zona do Cansado.

A sul?? Mas o fogo é aqui perto de CB? Não ouvi sequer a sirene do bombeiros.

Por agora vento a ficar moderado, e ao por do sol via-se bem que a cidade está rodeada de fumo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2014 às 20:37)

Albifriorento disse:


> A sul?? Mas o fogo é aqui perto de CB? Não ouvi sequer a sirene do bombeiros.



O cheiro deverá ser, de facto, do fogo da Pampilhosa da Serra (que já anda a tentar entrar em Oleiros).

A Sul, tens o incêndio do Pé da Serra, concelho de Nisa.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Ago 2014 às 20:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O cheiro deverá ser, de facto, do fogo da Pampilhosa da Serra (que já anda a tentar entrar em Oleiros).
> 
> A Sul, tens o incêndio do Pé da Serra, concelho de Nisa.



Obrigado pela informação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2014 às 21:41)

Boas,a cidade continua cheio de fumo e cinza a cair ,com 24.1ºC e brisa de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2014 às 08:12)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de ...aproveitando o pouco fresco que ainda  há ,passeio matinal em marcha ,com 20.4ºC...até logo .


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2014 às 10:55)

Bons dias
Por Lamego céu com muitas nuvens
temperatura atual de 22ºC
Mínima de 16ºC
A máxima prevista é de 26ºC
Pressão a 1018
67% de HR


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2014 às 11:41)

Boas!

Muitas nuvens também em Bragança e estão cerca de 22ºC.


----------



## bigfire (26 Ago 2014 às 12:04)

Alguns aguaceiros, e céu muito nublado foi assim que começou o dia, e espero que se mantenha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2014 às 12:20)

Boas ...por aqui já é proibido de andar ao ar livre ...uma saga ...o pior ainda está para vir ,já abrasar com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2014 às 15:14)

Boas ...muito sol e o vento a ficar moderado...brisa de NW,já em força ,a manter a temperatura estável ,hoje já não vai subir muito ,com 31.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2014 às 16:17)

Boas,
Por Lamego céu parcialmente nublado com abertas
temperatura atual de 25,3ºC
Vento de NO
56% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2014 às 18:22)

Boas,hoje a brisa de NW acalmou a temperatura ,valente ,com 30.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 31.9ºC .


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2014 às 18:51)

Boas tardes,
Por Lamego neste momento céu encoberto, já ameaçou chuviscar
Temperatura atual de 23,3ºC
A máxima foi de 25,5 
Vento de NW


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2014 às 20:20)

Como alguns devem ter reparado, no período em que estive na aldeia de Signo-Samo, concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra, o nosso colega SpiderVV foi postando os meus registos, ao qual agradeço desde já a sua grande disponibilidade.

Como disse, assim que pudesse postava as fotos das nuvens lenticulares observaradas ao fim da tarde doa dia 20 de Agosto:

















Porém, tenho mais registos. No dia anterior, terça-feira 19, também ao fim da tarde, observei umas nuvens com umas cores fora do habitual. Tinham tons de verde e de rosa. Infelizmente, na altura em que as captei, as suas tonalidades já se tinham desvanecido bastante.

Depois de alguma edição para evidenciar as cores das nuvens, obtive estes resultados:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2014 às 21:42)

Boas,brisa de NW ,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2014 às 22:03)

Por Lamego temperatura atual de 20,3ºC
Vento de W
75% de HR


----------



## panda (27 Ago 2014 às 00:05)

Boas
Temperatura nos *20.7ºC* e  *70% Hr*


----------



## ICunha (27 Ago 2014 às 01:59)

Aqui pela minha zona Chuva  fraca e vamos indo .

Tempo 19°C
80 % Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2014 às 12:45)

Boas ...já lá vão 38 dias sem pinga ,se for como o verão mais recente de 2012,que foram 66 dias seguidos sem pinga ,ainda está longe ,abençoadas trovoadas de verão que se sumiram para outras latitudes nos anos de 60 a 80,fazia calor...mas as trovoadas de verão eram brutais,era de rua cheia onde morava na altura no centro da cidade,tantas que foram,quando era novinho ...mais um dia seco e ,mais um dia a queimar forte ,com 31.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2014 às 13:48)

Por Lamego depois de uma noite nublada e manhã com muitas nuvens, agora de tarde céu limpo e temperatura atual de 27,5ºC
Mínima de 17ºC
Vento de O
Pressão atmosférica de 1019
47% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2014 às 14:26)

Boas ...vai subindo,com 33.7ºC ...já com algum vento de WNW .


----------



## Z13 (27 Ago 2014 às 15:36)

Por Bragança as últimas noites têm sido quentes e humidas... com nebulosidade sempre pela manhã que desaparece ao longo do dia.

A mínima desta madrugada foi de 18,3ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo e *31,1ºC*


----------



## Thomar (27 Ago 2014 às 15:55)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...*já lá vão 38 dias sem pinga ,se for como o verão mais recente de 2012,que foram 66 dias seguidos sem pinga ,ainda está longe ,abençoadas trovoadas de verão que se sumiram para outras latitudes nos anos de 60 a 80,fazia calor...mas as trovoadas de verão eram brutais,era de rua cheia onde morava na altura no centro da cidade,tantas que foram,quando era novinho *...mais um dia seco e ,mais um dia a queimar forte ,com 31.9ºC e vento fraco.



OFF-topic:
Lembro-me bem desses tempos, não dos anos 60 (que ainda não tinha nascido), mas nos anos 70, 80 e 90, 
costumava passar todos os anos 15 dias em agosto no Paúl (terra do meu pai, para quem não conhece é uma bela vila) 
no sul do concelho da covilhã a apenas 15 minutos, e desses tempos lembro-me bem do calor que fazia, dos banhos na ribeira do Paúl 
(maior afluente do rio zêzere na cova da beira) apanhar carradas de amoras e ficar com as mãos roxas
 e claro, das maravilhosas trovoadas de verão, sempre brutais e algumas vezes com granizo, 
que com a diferença de temperatura do alcatrão a escaldar e do granizo, criava uma névoa de um palmo, que não permitia ver a estrada. 
Claro que não apanhava trovoada todos anos, mas quando havia era à séria!

ON-topic: 
Tenho acompanhado as temperaturas esta semana aí na beira-baixa, e tenho reparado bem nos valores elevados no Fundão e na Covilhã!
Se não estou em erro nessa zona na segunda-feira foram registadas pela rede do IPMA, temperaturas iguais ou superiores a +36ºC.


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2014 às 16:55)

Boas,
Por Lamego céu azul
algum calor, estão 29,3ºC
Pensei ainda que fosse atinguir os 30ºC, mas já não deve atinguir...
Vento de NO
45% de HR


----------



## panda (27 Ago 2014 às 17:29)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *32.7ºC* e algum vento

Já começam os fogos por aqui   entre covilhã e canhoso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2014 às 17:52)

Boas ,tarde ,vento de NWN,com 34.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 19.0ºC / 35.4ºC .


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2014 às 17:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Como alguns devem ter reparado, no período em que estive na aldeia de Signo-Samo, concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra, o nosso colega SpiderVV foi postando os meus registos, ao qual agradeço desde já a sua grande disponibilidade.
> 
> Como disse, assim que pudesse postava as fotos das nuvens lenticulares observaradas ao fim da tarde doa dia 20 de Agosto:
> 
> ...



 espectaculares registos! Penso que as últimas se chamam nuvens iridescentes, irisadas ou nacaradas, o último termo talvez não se aplique pois teriam que ser nuvens na baixa estratosfera. É um fenómeno de difracção em pequenos cristais de gelo dispostos numa camada fina, cada raio de luz solar encontra um único cristal. O efeito é mais intenso na periferia onde a espessura da nuvem é mínima. E é verdade que o efeito tem muitas vezes de ser revelado com edição da imagem pois as cores são atenuadas pela luz intensa e são facilmente obliteradas pela sobre-exposição. Bom trabalho! 


Aqui por Carcavelos segundo dia de céu totalmente limpo e temperatura a subir, vento fraco de norte. A água do mar é que não há meio de aquecer, embora seja um efeito apenas local ao longo da costa devido à nortada que tem persistido este verão. Ao largo as SST (Sea Surface Temperature - temperaturas à superfície do oceano) do Atlântico, numa área largamente maioritária, estão acima do normal pelo menos um grau:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tafb/atl_anom.gif


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2014 às 20:41)

O ar ainda ,com 27.5ºC .


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2014 às 20:51)

Por Lamego a noite cai e a temperatura de igual forma
estão neste momento 21,4ºC
Vento de O
Pressão atmosférica de 1017
62% de HR

--------------------------------------

Dados da minha estação auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2014 às 22:05)

Melhor ambiente agora ,já com brisa e com 24.2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 00:44)

Por Lamego temperatura atual de 16,8ºC
Vento de O
70% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2014 às 08:17)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de verão seco e quente ...com 20.3ºC e muito sol.


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 10:19)

Bons dias,
Por Lamego céu com muitas nuvens
já chuviscou
Temperatura atual de 19,8ºC
Mínima de 14,5ºC
A máxima prevista é de 26ºC
Vento de O
70% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2014 às 12:35)

Boas ,hoje a temperatura lá fora ainda branda...nuvens altas a chegar ,com 30.7ºC e vento de SWW.


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 14:07)

Boas,
Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 24,6ºC
Vento de NW
O céu está parcialmente nublado,com o sol a espreitar muitas vezes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2014 às 15:52)

Boas ...mais um dia de verão já garantido ,ambiente mais quente que o previsto,a máxima era de 31.0ºC...de momento com 32.1ºC e o vento a ficar moderado de WNW...a ver se ajuda a arrefecer .


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 16:05)

Aqui por Lamego a máxima prevista de 26ºC não foi atinguida, a temperatura atual é de 25,2ºC
Vento moderado de NO
47% de HR
o céu continua pacialmente nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2014 às 18:31)

Boas.brisa de WNW já ligada...algumas nuvens e sol ,com 29.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 33.1ºC .


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 19:02)

Boas tardes a todos,
Por Lamego o céu ficou totalmente cinzento
Está fresco, 20,3ºC
A máxima foi de 25,4ºC
Vento de 0


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2014 às 19:09)

Hoje o sol foi-se embora mais cedo...nublado por nuvens médias,com 27.1ºC e a brisa de ar natural ligada .


----------



## panda (28 Ago 2014 às 19:19)

Boas 
Céu a ficar nublado e vento
Temperatura actual *24.3ºC* e *26%Hr*

Dados de hoje *16.1ºC* / *31.2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 20:32)

Boas,
Por Lamego céu cinzento
Já chuviscou, ainda deu para molhar o chão...  e surgir um arco íris no céu
A temperatura atual é de 18,4ºC
Vento de NW


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 20:42)

Continua a  chuviscar
Nada se previa que chovesse no interior...

temperatura atual de 18ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2014 às 21:00)

Por aqui céu nublado e 21,7ºC. 

O pôr-do-sol por aqui, hoje.






Os meus extremos: 18.8ºC / 26,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2014 às 21:56)

Boa noite!

Chove fraco em Bragança! 

Confesso que não estava nada há espera


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 22:05)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Chove fraco em Bragança!
> 
> Confesso que não estava nada há espera





Sim, amigo MSantos
aqui por Lamego também chuviscou e ainda deu para molhar carros e o chão
Nem eu estava à espera


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 22:07)

Temperatura atual de 16.9ºC
Vento de W
Pressão atmosférica de 1019
73% de HR
Neste momento já não chove.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2014 às 22:18)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Chove fraco em Bragança!
> 
> Confesso que não estava nada há espera



E já dá para molhar o chão.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (29 Ago 2014 às 01:17)

Boa noite. Bom e mais uma vez a Serra de Montemuro prega uma grande partida a toda a gente com duas horas e meia de chuva moderada, chegou a ensopar os terrenos. Nos dois dias anteriores também choveu, mas não com esta intensidade. Totalmente inesperado


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2014 às 01:24)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Boa noite. Bom e mais uma vez a Serra de Montemuro prega uma grande partida a toda a gente com duas horas e meia de chuva moderada, chegou a ensopar os terrenos. Nos dois dias anteriores também choveu, mas não com esta intensidade. Totalmente inesperado





Ainda bem, bom sinal, já que vem algum calor na próxima semana

Por Lamego também caiu uma chuva fraca que ainda molhou durante meia hora


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2014 às 01:25)

Temperatua atual de 14,2ºC
Vento de O
78% de HR
está fresco na rua


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2014 às 11:08)

Bons dias, 
Por Lamego céu limpo
temperatura atual de 19,4ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
A máxima prevista é de 28/29ºC
Vento hoje já de Este
61% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2014 às 11:23)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de verão em circulação ,ambiente em pré-aquecimento ,com 26.6ºC e muito sol .


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2014 às 11:43)

Bom dia.

Depois da chuva da noite anterior, hoje um céu quase sem nuvens. 21,5ºC neste momento.

...

Ontem, nas margens do azibo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2014 às 12:56)

Muito sol e vento fraco,com 29.5ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2014 às 14:10)

Muito sol e temperatura atual de 25ºC
33% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2014 às 14:24)

Boas ...já mais quentinho ,com 31.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2014 às 18:18)

Boas ...tarde ainda quente ...ainda queima ,com 32.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2014 às 20:14)

Melhor ambiente na rua ...a brisa a querer ligar já para o fresco ,com 27.2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2014 às 21:02)

Boa noite a todos,
Por Lamego um dia cheio de sol, apenas de tarde alguma nuvens altas, mas que rapidamente dissiparam
A máxima foi de 27,3ºC
Mínima de 16,5ºC
Atual de 21,4ºC
Vento de W
53% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2014 às 13:01)

Boas ...hoje a manhã já valeu...muito bom fresco para o passeio matinal ,manhã muito nublada ,já houve sol e agora ficou meio nublado,ambiente abafado  com vento fraco,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2014 às 15:01)

Boas ...tarde de verão ,com 32.5ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (30 Ago 2014 às 15:41)

Boa tarde!

Céu nublado por aqui, pouco sol com o Rain Alarm a avisar chuva nas redondezas. A temperatura está nos *26ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2014 às 17:43)

Tarde bem ...sem vento ...está na hora perigosa ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2014 às 17:51)

Por Lamego calor, já esteve nublado mas voltou a vir sol
Temperatura mínima de 16ºC
Máxima de 29,2ºC
Atual de 28,3ºC
Vento de  NE
30% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2014 às 20:56)

Boas,melhor ambiente agora ,a descer ainda devagar,com 27.1ºC e a brisa ainda fraca .

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 33.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Ago 2014 às 21:12)

boas

depois de uma ausência devido a ferias, cá volto eu a reportar de Santa Comba Dão. 
hoje o dia foi de algumas nuvens altas, algum vento fraco e sigo com 22.0ºC


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2014 às 21:27)

Boas,
Por Lamego temperatura atual de 22,7º
45% de HR


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2014 às 10:02)

Bons dias,
Noite com mínima de 18ºC
A temperatura atual é de 21,6ºC
Virá um dia quente em prespetiva, a temperatura prevista é de 32/33ºC
Céu azul e o vento é nulo
Pressão atmosférica de 1017
Vento varíavel
49% de HR


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2014 às 14:00)

Dia quente em Lamego
temperatura atual de 29,7ºC
Vento de Este
23% de HR
-----------

Hoje as pessoas que vão assistir ao SOMOS PORTUGAL, aqui de Lamego (TVI), VÃO ASSAR!!!


----------



## ICunha (31 Ago 2014 às 15:03)

Por Fafe neste momento  Temperatura actual 36º
28% de Hr

Assim não se aguenta


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2014 às 15:37)

Por Lamego neste momento 31ºC
Dia quente
vamos ver se ultrapassa a máxima prevista de 33ºC
Vento de E
23% de HR
-------------------------

Hoje a TVI está aqui na cidade...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2014 às 17:07)

Boas ...é só ar quente ...porra ,para amanhã ainda é pior ...pelo menos este verão a máxima do ano vai ser batida no mês nove ,até ao momento está nos 37.4ºC   em 16/7,por aqui está na hora perigosa ,com 34.5ºC .


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2014 às 17:09)

Em Lamego estão neste momento 31,3ºC
Pelos vistos a máxima prevista de 33 não foi batida....
Amanhã já vai ser de certeza
20% de HR
Vento de Este


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2014 às 20:02)

Ainda só ar quente ,com 31.1ºC .


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2014 às 20:46)

Esta hora ainda 26,7ºC
Vento de W
37% de HR


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2014 às 21:06)

Boa noite!

Por Viseu, hoje foi um dia de verão à brava. Muito, muito sol; algumas nuvens inofensivas, essencialmente cumulus, e muito pouco vento. 

Máxima de 35,0ºC e mínima de 15,2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2014 às 21:28)

Em Lamego a máxima foi de 31,6ºC
A mínima de 18ºC
Temperatura atual de 25,3ºC
Amanhã novo dia quente em prespetiva, aliás mais quente....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2014 às 21:37)

Esta noite vai ser de ar só quente ...só de ACs ligados ,com 28.6ºC .

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 34.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2014 às 21:41)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo com algum vento da parte da tarde, sigo com 23.5ºC

extremos: 16.3ºC mínima \\ 31.6ºC máxima


----------



## panda (31 Ago 2014 às 23:40)

Boas 
Ainda quente por aqui com *24.6ºC* e *21%Hr*

Dados de hoje *20.2ºC* / *34.7ºC*


----------

